# Final Presidential Poll



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Who do you want elected in '04*​
George Bush1352.00%John Kerry1248.00%Ralph Nader00.00%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This will be the final poll before the election. Vote like it counts.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Gotta get this in early, before everyone in ND wakes up. An advantage of the East coast?

From CNN:

*IT IS A LANDSLIDE VICTORY!*

Early exit polls on Nodakoutdoors.com show John Kerry winning the presidency by a margin of 5:1.

More to come after a word from our sponsor: Michael Moore and Farenheit 911.....................

Sorry could't resist.

RC
A caffeinated liberal.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

7 to 4, That I would not have expected on here.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Where's Badnarik?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Those have such a small and insignificant role I didnt feel it was necissary to put them up. There are a half dozen independant candidates, but they really have no roll in this election.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Where are the Bush supporters??? Let's go, I'm sure you have all seen the picture of Kerry *TRYING* to catch a football.....seems unAmerican to me not to be able to catch a football!

:toofunny: Had to throw a little rip in there ! :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The only Bush I'm gonna have on Election day is a Busch Light.


----------

